# Post pics of your bows



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

info in signature epsi: oh and sorry about the poor quality. I took it with my phone


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

here is my bow


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

what kind of bow is that


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is my AM 35.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Ill dump a few pics =]

These have all been mine at one point -













































I shot a FITA last sunday and got my first master bowman score - 1278/1440. Was pretty pleased really considering my 50M was awful, really let myself down but still got a PB lol.

A week today I have a double York tournament ([email protected], [email protected] + 2doz @ 60yds x2) - hope to get my second and third master bowman scores there =]


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> Ill dump a few pics =]
> 
> These have all been mine at one point -
> 
> ...


Thats a sweet collection epsi:


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

my bow is a phonix 34 from parker


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

mine is a hoy magnatec intruder...not an exspensive mathews but its the shooter not the bow.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

This is my browning microburner.(circa 1812):mg: TRuglo site, NAP quicktune 1000. THis bow kinda scares me because the limbs are backed out so far!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

All my bows are in the 'Selfbows' thread.


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

heres my two main bows now gotta sell some off but the one is an AM 32 bone collector edition and the other is my 38 ultra target bow without stabilizer. i would've like to get the AM 35 but for hunting i only use 1 pin and wanted speed over forgivness


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

i just got this bow a bout 2 weeks ago. its a 2008 proelite. theres nothing like getting aused bow. 

002.jpg (122.5 KB) 
003.jpg (122.5 KB)


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

hoytarchery7 said:


> heres my two main bows now gotta sell some off but the one is an AM 32 bone collector edition and the other is my 38 ultra target bow without stabilizer. i would've like to get the AM 35 but for hunting i only use 1 pin and wanted speed over forgivness


the reversed AT alphamax looks awesome:shade:


----------



## pro-elite (Jun 9, 2009)

Pro elite 63lb 29 inch sureloc challenger sight team extreme scopes easton acc 328 fatboy 340 easton stab. trophy ridge drop zone


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

here she is the new updated proelite
and a 20 yard group


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> here she is the new updated proelite
> and a 20 yard group


thats a pretty good 20 yard group.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

12ringbuster said:


> thats a pretty good 20 yard group.


yea I get lucky every once in a while lol.


----------



## wooddevan (May 13, 2008)

diamond the edge


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

here's my hoyt 737 and my AM 32




























____________________________
Hoyt AM 32
Extreme sights
Goldtip Ultralights 22
NAP rests
Hoyt 737
Custom Archery Scopes
Extreme V-bar and stabilizer
Goldtip Ultralights 22 
NAP rests


----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Hunting bow*

Heres my hunting bow my rytera will be here soon!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

here are mine


----------



## BigIslandHunter (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is my Mathews S2.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

/Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0467.JPG


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

ARCHERY=LIFE said:


> /Users/Noah/Desktop/Hoyt Pics/IMG_0467.JPG


What drive is the file on?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=3650&pictureid=23599


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

That's a good looking set up you have!


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's mine....I love this baby :thumbs_up


----------



## willeox (Jul 14, 2009)

jeez whare are you guys geting all this money to buy these new bows? lol
heck i gotta buy everything parents dont buy me anything anymore and moneys kinda tight when we are selling milk a 98 cents a gallon


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I buy everything I have to. I just get a job and spend most of my money on archery and the rest goes to gas.
Here are my bows
This is my Conquest 4








This my Mission UX2


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Heres my Bow all ready for some deer whackin'!:wink: (Had to take the pic with my phone so its kinda blurry)


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's my bow, it's in the signature.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ignition, what arrows are you shooting?


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

They look like Easton Axis to me but I could be wrong. I am just guessing from looking at the colors on them.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Ignition, what arrows are you shooting?


Easton Axis 400's, the ones at each end of the quiver are the older ones, the 3 in the middle are the new n-fused axis arrows.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

We called it Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> We called it Jake


They need a fist bump emoticon, but anyways, pound it


----------

